# New Foil. Perfect!



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

So that's what perfect looks like! I love this bike. 14.5lbs. Gorgeous. 

SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Foil Premium Di2 Bike


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> So that's what perfect looks like! I love this bike. 14.5lbs. Gorgeous.
> 
> SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Foil Premium Di2 Bike


That model was a classic, but it won't be around much longer (fortunately or unfortunately depending on what you think of the redesign which I happen to like for the most part). Here's the new 2016 Foil:

SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Foil - Win every ride

Road Bike Action | First Look: 2016 Scott Foil Aero Road Bike


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> That model was a classic, but it won't be around much longer (fortunately or unfortunately depending on what you think of the redesign which I happen to like for the most part). Here's the new 2016 Foil:
> 
> SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Foil - Win every ride
> 
> Road Bike Action | First Look: 2016 Scott Foil Aero Road Bike


Thanks! That's the one I went looking for, haha! Oops!


----------

